# Scottsboro, AL Animal Shelter, 2 yr F GSD



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

This pretty girl may be very short on time. I can't take anything in right now and GSRCA is full also.

Please contact Haley Wilson <[email protected]> if you can help this dog.

I can't get the pic to download so I can put it on photobucket. It keeps kicking me back to my inbox instead of downloading the pic. If anyone is online who wants me to email it to them I will. email me at [email protected]


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Pretty girl, and such pretty eyes....hopefully she can find a home and be loved and spoiled!


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Thanks Vsnap, computer just isn't cooperating today.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Haley said it looks like she has been bred to death. She thought she had a taker but it didn't go through.


----------



## maxismom (Jan 13, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Dawn KnightHaley said it looks like she has been bred to death. She thought she had a taker but it didn't go through.










Poor girl. I hope someone is able to take her.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Wish I could help her but I just have no room and no open foster homes and no help at the moment.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

what a dear girl, everyone i know is full to overflowing...


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Bump for the pretty girl.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump to a new life!


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Got an email from Haley saying this girl is safe!


----------

